

An Organic Approach to City Design - cju
http://grasp.dk/an-organic-approach-to-city-design/

======
platz
When i hear Organic and City Design I immediately think of Christopher
Alexander's Timeless Way of Building [1].

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Timeless_Way_of_Building](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Timeless_Way_of_Building)

~~~
naturalethic
Bam. Lovely book.

------
andersmega
Quite a few legislators could learn from this perspective.

------
naturalethic
See: Christopher Alexander

